# I'd like to ask you all a question.



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been riding since I was about 4 (independantly) but I didn't get my first horse until I was 13. Up until that point I was taking lessons and then leasing or working horses for other people. I think it was a great way to go.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was raised on horses too. My Dad was a trainer and we always had a meager herd of our own for me and my brother. When I was a baby, I used to ride in front of him while he warmed up his horses and I was 3 when I got my first mount (though it was only a 34" tall mini-burro). After that, Dad always made sure that I had good horses to ride and he generally just turned me loose to figure it out for myself. Sometimes he would mention little critiques but not often. Most of what I know, I learned from spitting the dirt out of my teeth after a fall LOL. I didn't start riding less than finished horses until I was about 12. I started training my own at 14. My first horse that I trained myself ended up pretty much a wreck. He is hot and touchy and doesn't like anyone but me. I can hardly stand to ride him because he always wants to go faster and his gaits are about like riding a jackhammer during an earthquake. However, if I hadn't screwed him up, I wouldn't be half the horseman I am today.

All that being said, there was always a very knowledgeable horseman right there if I had a problem or a question. I still don't advise anything less than a bombproof horse for a beginning rider. Really, I had been riding for almost 8 years before I moved up to a green horse and I still probably wasn't ready. Knowing what I do now, I would do a lot of things different.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Well...my answer is a bit different. I started riding when I was 13 at a small trail riding stable. I bought my first horse at 14. Never had a lesson. However, he was the most well trained horse I have ever ridden. So I dove in. But not really...lol


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

West is my first horse. i'd been riding for over 20 years before i decided to buy. i pay for him with my own money. from his shavings, to his board, showing, vet care, shoes, etc. No husband, no parents. it's vastly the most responsible thing i've ever done with my life!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I had taken lessons, and owned two horses before I got my 3 year old, but both were pretty well trained horses, and I was under the guidance of a trainer, but I went solo when I got my 3 year old. He was a handful, had been allowed to have horrible manners from the person who abandoned him, and had some conformation issues to boot, but was pretty sweet once the ground rules were laid out. I have no idea how he would have turned out if he had lived, but I got him going pretty nicely, very calm and quiet. I saddle trained the youngsters for a trainer for a couple of years after that, and gained a bit more knowledge, but it was mainly warmbloods and thoroughbreds. I got my 5 year old Arabian a year ago now, and because of lack of/bad handling her first 4 years, I got her as my big project, and again am going solo with her. She's also doing really well, but I have learned even more along the way, and have had to rethink how I'm working with her to get her to progress forwards. I definitely want to continue taking lessons, and learning as much as I can, and I think everyone has something they can teach me, but at the same time, I want to train my mare "my way", without all the confusion of everyone handling her a different way, or telling me that I'm doing it wrong and suggesting 10 different ways to do it "right". When I got my TB mare, everyone in Pony Club decided to tell me that I was crazy, and that she was going to be too much for me, being a TB, but she actually was one of the calmest and easiest horses to ride and work with in Pony Club. I've been riding since I was 9ish, and I'm 26 now. The first several years were basically my friend throwing me up on her barrel racers, telling me how to turn and stop, and then telling me to hang on and not fall off lol. Definitely spent a lot of time picking myself up off the ground, and jumping back on to figure out what I did wrong.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I took lessons growing up and we owned our own horses when I got a bit older and I lived with my parents. 

Getting back into them recently I tried really hard to ease back into it but ended up finding my guy who desperately needed me and took on my own horse again much sooner than anticipated. He's my first horse I've ever owned 100% on my own without any financial assistance from family. 

Sometimes these things are just meant to be


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I had friends all around me when I was growing up, who had ponies. They asked if I wanted to go riding and I borrowed one of their ponies and away we went. Fell off abizillion times but kept on going!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wingsinmoonlight (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm kind of in the middle of that now. I took lessons for quite a while, but had a long break with no horses, then got my greenie sort of handed to me when I wasn't looking for a horse. It is working out pretty well for us, but I have to say, it has been a learning experience. 
Couple rules I live by:
If it isn't working-It's probably me (asking wrong)
Go much slower than you want to.
Work with a real person who knows what they are doing in person- not just reading/dvds.

Basically, trainer comes over and shows me how to teach our "homework" for the week(s), I may do a lesson on her guys to learn the "feel" of what I'm teaching, then Bonnie and I work together on it until we get good, or we get stuck, then we have her out again to either troubleshoot, or to start a new thing. Working this way since August we have learned (in this order)
ground manners, lunging, carry a saddle, walk with rider, trot with rider. We are just about ready to balance up a nice canter undersaddle now, although this weeks lesson was about lunging again, and how to leave her alone unless I want a change- I was following her about the center of our circle and not trusting her to circle around me.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

I dove in, I didn't regret it but I don't suggest it. I made alot of mistakes, on any other horse but my own I would have surely been bucked off and stomped. numerous times. I love my horse and she is going well now but still needs work and I am afraid I may have reached my limit and now need to look for guidance. But she went from being hot, never stopping, always jigging to being able to be ridden bridleless - I think I've done well so far! I also think I learned alot faster on her than I believe I would have on another horse. Like I said, I CERTAINLY don't regret it (that horse is my life) but I don't suggest it...unless the person has a trainer then it is a different story.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I didn't get to ride as a kid. Only a few lessons here and there. For most of my adult life, I took lessons or leased a few times but it never satisfied the itch. After years of listening to all the reasons I shouldn't get my own horse, the expense, danger or getting hurt, all TB's are nuts, blah blah blah, I decided they were all WRONG! I found the sweetest OTTB ever and it's been 3 years of bliss to date. Not a day goes by that I don't recognize how lucky I am that he's mine. He gets a big hug everyday I see him. I wouldn't trade my horse owning experience for anything.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

Amazing! Thank you everyone for responding, it's nice to hear that there are exceptions to the "rule". I'm really glad to be able to read your stories and get a better understanding.

In case anyone is curious, I asked this not really because I plan on going out and buying a horse with no experience, but because my experiences are limited and for the most part where I am from there is not a place to get "lessons" from, getting a lease is not an option. I have ridden a few(many) times, helped a good friend of mine train her own wild colt, and read / watched everything horse related I could get my hands on. Because of my limited experience I tend to get nervous when I have to mess with a horse I am not comfortable with. (I.e another friend of mine's 17,000$ Hunter.) And generally make myself look like an idiot even though I know what I should do! (Mostly I'm afraid the OWNER is going to get mad at me for not riding "right" as I am self taught....also being in an english saddle for the first time in my life while on a 17.2 hand green horse was a bit unnerving.)

I have been considering purchasing a horse within the next few months or maybe within year or so from now. The cost will not be a problem, I already have that taken care of. Yet everyone I have spoken to tells me that I don't need a horse until I have taken proper lessons for at least a year. These people have never seen me ride, all they know is I have never owned my own horse and never taken a lesson. It has really been messing with my head and making me feel down lately. So thank you tons for sharing your experiences with me. It really helped.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There are millions of people out there that are good riders that have never had a lesson in their entire life. To get to the higher levels in competitions, you would likely have to have lessons but just for everyday and even some low level stuff, you can probably learn that on your own.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

My dad put me up on a horse when I was 2. I rode a lot as a kid and a teenager. Then life got in the way and I went 30 years without riding. I finally decided I wanted a horse and yes I'm one of those who went about it the wrong way. The horse I bought was way too green for me. We did okay until I managed to get myself dumped off. Thankfully I wasn't hurt badly (I don't bounce like I used to) but it was a real shock to my confidence. 

Once I was able to ride again (about 4 weeks later), I found I was afraid to get on my Paint's back. The lady who boarded him for me, suggested I start on her 16 year old well broke QH mare, so I did. Any time the horse tested me, and they know when you test you, I bailed. I was ashamed of myself for being so afraid.

So the woman who owned the horse got on her and really tested her to see what the mare would do when someone didn't bail from her. The worst the mare would do was a half-rear, then give up. Well I was bailing at the half-rear. The next time I rode her, she decided she didn't want to go down the road and balked, then half-reared. Though my mind was screaming for me to bail, I knew if I did then I might as well give up ever riding horses again. I waited out the half-rear and drove the mare forward and sure enough, she gave up and kept going.

A small part of confidence was lit within me that day and I managed to for the most part overcome a lot of my fear by riding that mare. Unfortunately, the woman and mare moved and I was faced with riding my own horse again. Come to find out, I was never able to get over getting dumped by him and I finally sold him to someone more experienced with green horses and bought a 14 year old, see it, done it QH mare.

Though I was sad to see my Paint go, he's happy, I'm happy and letting him go was the best thing for me and him.


----------



## Jordan S (Jun 7, 2009)

I took lessons for 7 years, my trainer told me it was time to start looking into it, although I spent every moment on equine.com, my trainer found the horse I ended up buying. He's a great fit for me.


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

I "dove in" and I do not regret it. I had been riding for about 3 years, but very rarely, only last one year it was regularly once-twice a week. I didn't buy a green horse, but I decided to ride one (as the only person to ride it).
I quit lessons when I was taught cantering in workin seat. I had never jumped with a horse before. But I do NOT regret me starting riding my precious little Líza. No way. The beginnings were hard, when she almost anytime did anything she wanted with me. It was very hard to make her do what I wanted her to do... But as time went on, now I have a perfect trail horse, who I can rely on in every situation. I trust her and our trails are no more fighting of if we're gonna run every field or try to go at some normal pace. We can go to a field without pulling her mouth off her head and JUST trot there, we can canter in normal speed... And I can stop her even when a few horses are in front of us. I am proud of myself. Because when I told someone I wanted to ride this mare and to rebring her up, they told me hat she is either gonna be worse and worse because i'm a beginner or she is gonna kill me somewhere.... And look now.


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

I live in suburbia. Very difficult to own a horse around here. I could only choose one path that was reasonable...


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I was raised around horses, but none of the horses we owned when I was past the age of 12 were "kid safe" horses. By no means were they green, but they were pushy, excitable, spooky, or just plain mean. If I wanted to ride I had to ride them. Deal with it. I never had any instruction besides basic "don't do that or you'll get hurt" "get outta that horses mouth or you'll be on the ground" I learned sooo much from those horses. How to hang or when a break neck uncontrollable gallop turns into a sliding stop. How to read a horses body language when they're telling you that your doing something wrong. How to ride out the bucks. How to get the mean kicking barn sour mare saddled and away from the others. My butt was in the dirt countless times. But there is o better lesson than that. You won't be doing it again.

I wouldn't be 1/4th the rider I am today. At 19 I just started taking jumping lessons 2 months ago. I was jumping by my 5th lesson. and will be showing next show season.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I'll be the oddball. I dove in, and I regret it.

Mom and Dad bought me my first horse when I was thirteen; the "I know everything" age. Let's just say the horse should have bucked me off long before he did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Luvs2jump (Oct 11, 2010)

I would go out to the rental stable here and there, then I took lessons, then did half-leases, free-lease, and then did a lease to buy with my gelding. I didn't grow up around horses but have loved them as far back as I can remember and I didn't take lessons til I was 18 when I started riding English. I did what I could to be around horses even if I couldn't afford to own one and have come close 3 times before my gelding walked into my life! I haven't regretted anything since I've bought him. Now granted, I'm not ready to go out buy land with a house and bring him home, there's a lot I got to learn when it comes to that!


----------



## Saskia44 (Nov 4, 2010)

I started out with riding lessons when I was 11. When I was 13 I got my first horse, an Exmoor Pony. I had her for 20 years.
Then I was without horses for a long long time. 
In 2003 I took some riding lessons. After 5 months I stopped again. Riding school was too far away and I could not get used to riding someone elses horse, eventhough it was a lesson horse. 

Almost 4 years ago I got that feeling of wanting a horse of my own again. We have no farm or land so that was a bit difficult.
I called around and found a place to board 2 minutes away from our town so...I started to look for a horse. I saw an add for a green broke pony good for 4H. So we went to have a look. I fell in love with her. But when I tried her out, I found out I was not that brave anymore as when I was a teenager. I used to ride bareback, loved a fast horse, jumped and did dressage. Not anymore. I asked the seller to lead her while I was in the saddle! LOL
Maybe silly , but I wanted this lovely and very calm pony.So I dove in. 

She is not big, just 12.3 hh. But for me it was the right size, as I'm not that tall and big. 
I had to learn a lot as I never had a green broke horse before. But I had friends who helped me and I read a lot and we did really good. She is my best riding horse and we bond very strong.I took very little steps an it took me 2 years before I would go into a canter with her. People change when they get older, more aware of danger I guess. So I was very carefull as I didn't want to fall off! 
After Flicka I bought another horse but that one had problems to take the bit and after a few months she got a foal so I left her in the pasture. Then I bought another horse, that was well broke and calm etc as they said. A big no! She was not easy to ride and did not seem happy to be ridden. Then I bought a Norwegian Fjord, not broke and not handled and the same day a friend gave me a 2 year old horse. 
So I ended up with 6 horses. 
I had to sell as I could not keep up with the work and I kept Flicka and the Fjord, Freya. I'm training Freya with clicker training and she is a sweetheart that really wants to please me, just like Flicka. 
I learned a lot since I got Flicka, eventhough I dove in with her.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I dove in in worst possible way. Adult, about a year of trail riding experience, couple months of lessons 10 years ago, and 2 unhandled yearlings out of pity. Which only means I'm dumb (at times). :lol: While I don't regret it I don't advice anyone to take the same route.

P.S. I'm not positive what you mean by "did really well" so I didn't vote.


----------



## Coyote (Oct 23, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> P.S. I'm not positive what you mean by "did really well" so I didn't vote.



I was thinking along the lines of "No one died and the horse wasn't ruined." By ruined I'm thinking half dead and or completely untouchable by anyone. 

It's mostly to ask everyone if they regret diving in, or if they feel they turned out OK from the experience.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

In that case, "I" turned out okay. The horse had a chance and I consider myself a decent horsewoman. I learned from the experience and I don't regret that aspect, but the situation as a whole wasn't well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowboy Ken (Oct 28, 2010)

Great question, sometimes I doubt my sanity, but more often I find myself experiencing a level of living that I am very glad I didnt miss.
After buying my child a pony, I decided I needed my own horse, and now at 52 years of age, I own and am riding for the first time. I bought Tiger, a 12 year old foundation bred quarter horse gelding, and one week later, won a blue ribbon at our county fair, in the flag race!
Then I purchased the wife a horse, and we are working with a 7 year old Blue Roan Mare with good ground manners, but still much to learn towards finishing. In Six months, we have purchased three horses, two trailors, built two stalls, fenced two acres, and have gone on about 3 trail rides as a family.
I read in this forum about a woman who's horse was helping her deal with arthritus, and I can say that, my horses keep getting me up out of my chair, out into the yard, and into the fresh air. I have no regrets, thus far!
I have delt with two trainers, read numerous books about theory, and I pay close attention to Clinton Anderson's Method. Our horses all seem sound, healthy, and happy. Two are easy keepers, and one eats like a horse and hardly gains a pound. I have shoes on only my horse, and we have yet to need the vet.
This week I cleaned my pals sheeth for the first time, and even discoverd "the bean", so I would say my experience progresses, as does my enthusiasm. Its great to have these new additions to our life and small farm to care for and concern ourselves with. I am very fortunate to have the time required and the life energy to look after not only the horses, but my two girls, wife and daughter as well! And they LOVE their horses!
I don't advise jumping into horses as I have to anyone, and I also have the feeling that some people have so many horses, because that is what it took for them to find one they could enjoy. Out of my three purchases, I think the last was the most misleading. She is herd bound, has a tendancy to throw her head up and resist the bit, flexes poorly on one side, and is barn sour. But, she will follow my horse on the trail, and is kind and respectful of both my wife and daughter. And as told, she has excellant "Ground Manners" which does not mean, she is anything more than green broke! Each week she becomes more relaxed and enjoyable to have, Friday eve, we took her to a local gaming event, and the wife walked her thru the patterns, she behaved well, and the wife said this morning, that she wouldnt want to trade her for any of the other horses that showed up for the gaming. 
I have met people, that fear, and even do not like horses, and I can say, that in our family we all share in our fondness for these wonderful creatures! Which makes having them a blessing rather than a nuisance!


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I grew up around horses. Standardbreds to be exact...so not riding horses. My Grandparents have always had them, even when my Mom was growing up. Although they no longer breed them, they still train and race them (Grandpa is in his 70's). I guess when us grandkids starting rolling in, Grandpa though it would be good for us to have a horse to ride. He went and bought a pony, Plum, and she was the first in a string of horses they would purchase over the years for the grandkids(really meaning me as I am the only one who rode on a regular basis). As for lessons, I had a few as a child after years of teaching myself, then some in high school again. After about 3-4 years of not having anything to do with horses besides the Standardbreds, I went out and found a lesson barn. That was 2 years ago, and I am still there, although down to 2 lessons a month (I want to go back to school and will have to pay for it myself). Even with years of experience around horses, right now wouldnt be the greatest time for a purchase like that, and I do not feel ready for it. It is a goal though to own one! Eventually...._


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

I was 2.5 years old when Pumpkin came with our new house. I started having lead around pony rides on him when i was young and properly strated riding him whe nI was 12-13 years old. I only started lesson last February. I learnt the basics on him pretty much. I am not regreting it, i think he has taught me alot


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Coyote said:


> I was thinking along the lines of "No one died and the horse wasn't ruined." By ruined I'm thinking half dead and or completely untouchable by anyone.
> 
> It's mostly to ask everyone if they regret diving in, or if they feel they turned out OK from the experience.


Well, they both would end up as can meat most probably. I truly think years of being loved and pampered with me is a better alternative to the meat plant (whether they can be considered to be ruined or not). :wink: I started dressage with both of them this year, and while my paint has some mental quirks (she was abused and looks like it's gonna stay with her till the end) they are fine with people (although don't like dogs much).


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

I dove in and luckily did great. Now that I'm not so green I know taking it slowly is the much better route, get lessons and have the guidance from someone who knows what their doing.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't dive in. I took lessons for about 2 years (admittedly from a somewhat poor trainer who happened to have access to some good lesson horses that saved her butt). The first horse I bought was probably slightly above my ability level at the time, but she taught me a TON about riding and I don't regret buying her. She was a 19 year old Arab mare, very well versed in WP (which is what I rode at the time), but she was pretty fiesty and I was a fairly petite 8 years-old when I got her. Regardless, she was a wonderful first horse for me, maybe wouldn't have been for another person, and she was also good for me in the very basics of english riding when I switched disciplines.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I kind of dove in. I got my first horse (Norman) when I was 13 (had been taking lessons on and off for several years) and he was an uneducated 18 month old. Bad idea, I know. But my mom fell in love when she saw him on the internet and I just wanted a horse so bad that I would take the first one that came up. So we got him. It was not good, at least for the first couple years. We actually sold him once, then my mother had the bright idea to buy him back (by this time I had gotten a more suitable horse and was knowledgable enough to know it was a bad idea. She didn't listen, of course). Long story short, we sent him to a trainer and things are better now. 

It wasn't that I wasn't ready for _a_ horse. I wasn't ready for _that_ horse. I think I would have been fine with a good 'ole trail horse. Plus I had a lot of great people at the stable who helped me out.


----------



## Caitlinpalomino (Nov 16, 2010)

*Dove in*

I first got into horses when i was little watching shows like THE SADDLE CLUB and MY LITTLE PONY!!!! i got my first horse (2 shetland ponys after years of begging my parents) at the age of 8 and didn't get any lessons but my dad had ridden a little when he had grown up so he taught me.........Now going really well and i own a thoroughbred mare who is perfect for me. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I grew up with horses. I learned to ride Western as a kid from my parents and honed in on the skill through the internet and books. When I wanted to start English last year, I dove in to English and bought an English horse. I've only ever taken a few lessons but will be getting into lessons with my eventer. I don't regret any of it.


----------



## DixieLu (Nov 2, 2010)

I have had a horse since i was 5, but i never relly rode her. too young- big horse. So when i was a 11 I got a new horse- you could say i was inexperienced, cant say that now, Ive had her for about 4-6 months, with the help of my dad mainly (rancher) and a few people with advice around the barn. But nothing has helped me more then just riding her bareback. we learned the way each of us move, ive never had horse lessons, we are up for a are first barrel race this weekend. (we are not looking to win, just fun) My dads mainly supported me, taking (transporting Dixie also) us places, camping with her, to our farm with friends, barrel racing last minute.he lets me try different things dangerous or not. I know every little quirk about her and she knows every quirk about me.


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't think I really "dove in" - but I'm certainly not as well versed as I could have been.* - I took lessons in english and western when I was.. about 12 or so. then _nothing_ for Many years except for the occasional 'nose-to-tail' guided trail rides. Then I worked with horses a bit... driving, but not much riding. Then I worked with a trainer a few times a month for about a year (mostly ground work) until I got my [more or less] Green-broke horse at 25 years old

*I am mostly a hold-on-and-go kind of rider. but luckily my horse is %&#@ing awesome, so all in all it worked out good for me.


----------

